# Welcome Back Schmidt



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

just thought I'd share what I been up to. 
off to work with my morning vitamin drink


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

doing a drive by on a job.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> just thought I'd share what I been up to.
> off to work with my morning vitamin drink


Wow, new rig? Let's see the "After" picture in Spring of 2014, with all the fast food wrappers and receipts.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

checking on our future project


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

a paint store i drive by on my way to Sherwin Williams


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

my local radio station I listen too and a horse ranch.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Who hacked Gabe's account?


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Kinda like "rolling with steve" ! Wait you were a little hard on that guy for using his phone ...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gabe must be bored.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

modernfinish said:


> Kinda like "rolling with steve" ! Wait you were a little hard on that guy for using his phone ...


You beat me to the punch, here it goes anyway...

Rollin With Gabe!!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

"Trollin With Gabe "


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

"Flyin' with the 'wing!"


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a craving for...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gyros.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Gyros.


Is there bacon on those things?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

modernfinish said:


> Is there bacon on those things?


No, but there should be! :yes:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> "Flyin' with the 'wing!"


love it, my new tag liner


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

wje said:


> "Trollin With Gabe "


I have no idear what you are referring too. this here is a innocent thread welcoming back my friend Schmidt. just thought the pt members would like to be apart of the celebration


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

By the way, what kind of vitamiin drink is that? 

I drink Biosteel... Sh!ts expensive.. $70 a jar.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

emergenC muliti vitamin


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool, I guess mine is more of an amino acid/electrolyte mix


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

wje said:


> Cool, I guess mine is more of an amino acid/electrolyte mix


can't handle the amino acid, it will activate my heartburn.


----------

